# BENJAMIN 397 Classic with a gamo varmit hunter scope



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

i was wondering what should be the largest thing i shoot with this gun. Im asking for the scope for christmas and i know with that i can get shots out to 25 yards in a quarter inch. You can find the scope here http://www.gamousa.com/Catalog.aspx?Product=121


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

hmmmmmm if it has 800 fps then i would say maybe it could kill a small fox or ****.use some really nice hunting pellets i suggest raptors by gamo and make sure if you are gonna go after a fox or **** get really close maybe 15 yards tops and take a nice shot to the head.

happy hunting :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Brower, you have to get the Benjamin scope mount before you can use a scope on any Benjamin or Sheridan air rifle.

Squirrelsniper101, Good choice on the Raptor PBA pellets. They are the most amazing pellets I've ever seen. Don't know about being able to get a shot on a fox, though...

http://www.gamousa.com/Videos/../Images/videos/PBA_small.wmv


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i only said fox because of this check this out

http://www.airgunhunters.com/Gallery3.htm

its a cool page people take pretty big animals with their airguns


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes cleankill47 i know about the scope mounts and im getting them soon. And as for that page squirrel sniper i visted it alot and those foxes were shot were .22 cal
So the biggest thing im thinking of taking would be a **** at no more than 15-20 yards
where i live thats normally how close you get anyway


----------

